# Sun. road race



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: Big thank to everyone who came down yesterday,had a great time and hope to see you all again soon.


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Will you have weekly races if so what days will you be running.Thanks


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

OnRoad racing is Every Sunday....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

It was good to get out and have some fun! The layout was fun and flowing. Keep up the good work.
Wayne


----------



## JimmyJon (Sep 11, 2007)

sg1- 

no more 1/12th what gives???


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just taking a break... makes my head hurt!


----------

